
Show HN: StarCLI – Browse trending repos on GitHub by star, date, and more - hedy
https://github.com/hedythedev/starcli/
======
hedy
Hey guys, I made StarCLI a month ago, and I hope GitHub repo hunters that
lives in the terminal can find this useful.

~~~
mmgutz
Search by topic would be nice.

~~~
hedy
I saw the issue you opened, thanks

------
leg100
Why is the number of forks indicated by a knife and fork? Is there no unicode
character for just a fork?

~~~
hedy
I did try to find one but I don't think I could get a better one other than
fork and knife, so I kept it that way. If there are better emojis please let
me know

~~~
nsonha
Hb ⎇ (U+2387)

~~~
hedy
Thanks, I will consider that

------
therein
I wish I could search GitHub but also deduplicate the forks.

~~~
hedy
What do you mean deduplicate the forks?

~~~
therein
If I am searching for a specific term like "const specific =
require('foobar').Foo" globally, and if there is the one match I am looking
for along with another match that I don't care about but with hundreds of
forks, it is a huge ordeal to dig for the one I am looking for.

